# Laetitia Casta @ Nés En 68 [SpecialCut]



## radicio (28 Okt. 2008)

A custom cut with _only the interesting parts of the scene(s)_, here. Trash ist cut! Have fun.





http://rapidshare.com/files/158055117/Laetitia.Casta_N_sEn68_sc.mkv


----------



## Tokko (29 Okt. 2008)

Auf der Alm da gibts....

Danke für das Video.


----------



## armin (30 Okt. 2008)

sünd..weil die Weiber narrisch sind...


----------

